# 10 does getting ready to pop!



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Check out the belly on this girl. Expecting her and 9 others to kid within the next 4 days. So exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess you are going to be quite busy! Good luck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor girl!! She is huge!! Hope they all kid easily!!  Are you hoping for pink or blue?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

heres to happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Busy you will be,LOL 

They are looking like some of mine


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow! She's big! Amazing what these girls can do!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll post a few pictures when the kids get here. Hoping for mostly males....but doesn't really matter as long as they're healthy.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looks like good times headed ur way


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

You are the opposite from me. I was hoping for mostly females. So far, I've got 3 doelings and 2 bucklings. 1 more to go until June! 

Happy kidding!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she's huge! Guessing either triplets or a large set of twins! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow you will be a little bit busy the next few days! Best Wishes for easy kiddings and healthy kids. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

All the girls ate still holding out. Something has to give soon! They're going to pop! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

This afternoon... 2 sets of triplets and a set of twins. 5 males 3 females. All doing well.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

BCG said:


> This afternoon... 2 sets of triplets and a set of twins. 5 males 3 females. All doing well.


Are those barrel houses u are using ?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How cute, congrats on so many happy healthy kids.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Are those barrel houses u are using ?


Yes....barrels with heat lamps inside. They work great in cold weather! 16 degrees here last night and not even a shiver.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that for each of them or u use different housing for the bred ones and babies


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Post a better picture want to see what they look like the housing


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I use the barrels for the new borns until they're getting around well and nursing good. Usually about 3-4 days. They are just big enough for 2-3 kids. All of the others have separate pens with barns. The does with kids pen has a barn with a creep pen in it which includes a heat lamp.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

wholly cow!! That's a big belly! Sounds like you are going to be busy for the next few days!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Another set of twins... both bucks.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats. I'll keep sending you a buck vibe so I do not end up with to many again. My herd tattoo is BCG1. Good luck with the rest of them.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

How funny. Mine is BCG. . Thanks for the good vibes. Sending doe vibes your way.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Another set of twins... a solid red doe and a buckling.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

2 more sets of triplets! 5 does and 1 buck. I'm 50/50 now....9/9. Three does left to kid and the one with the huge belly pictured at the beginning of this thread is one of them. Can't believe she's held out this long!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a few pictures 
































A banded buck born this morning.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow! I just love baby boers! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The big bellied doe kidded....3 big boys. Now have 5 sets of triplets, 3 sets of twins, and 1 sigle. 12 bucks and 9 does. One doe left to kid.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the last doe finally kidded 10 days late. Another set of triplets. Lost one doeling though... she acted as if she had polio at birth. Very strange... eyes twitching side to side, head and neck arched to her back, back legs stiff. She only lasted a few hours.  Anyone ever had anything like this happen?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow have you ever been busy, beautiful kids too. Have no idea about that doeling, sorry she didnt make it.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

5 sets of trips? Is that correct?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Are those all boers u had


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes...all boers.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> 5 sets of trips? Is that correct?


6...yes 6 sets of triplets! 3 sets of twins and 1 single.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOOOOW! Congrats on all the new kids!! Great job! They are very nice looking kids too.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice job. Bet you are glad that is over with. Nice looking babies.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. And yes...glad I don't have to stress about pregnant mommas. It's just nerve racking...but I love it!


----------

